# Sheep with swollen face?!??



## Faintinggoat101 (Jul 20, 2013)

I have a sheep and his whole face is swollen and puffy. Do you think it is a rattle snakebite or a bee sting?


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Where is it swollen?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 23, 2013)

Could be, but also could be bottle jaw from anemia.   I have seen some get pretty puffy in the face, to the point they can barely eat or breath.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jul 23, 2013)

If it is the whole face, my guess would be bottle-jaw as well! Is it possible to post a pic? When was he last wormed?


----------

